# WIDOW MAKER



## N2TORTS (Nov 20, 2012)

Putting the torts away tonight .......E GADS!





























JD~:shy:


----------



## jeninak907 (Nov 20, 2012)

EEEEE!!!!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Nov 20, 2012)

It looks hypo! Good nothing happened to your torts


----------



## mainey34 (Nov 20, 2012)

That's a big spider...run torts...run....


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Nov 21, 2012)

What did you do? Did you kill it? Did you just move it? I found one about a week ago and I killed it. I have young children and I could not risk my kids getting hurt by it. I have heard of how poisonous they are and it just is not a good mix with young children and black widows.


----------



## kathyth (Nov 21, 2012)

I could have nightmares over that!
Glad no-one got hurt!
Wow?


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 21, 2012)

You have souc great torts JD! Nice pics!


----------



## Laura (Nov 21, 2012)

that looks like a garden spider.. not your typical black widow... ?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 21, 2012)

It had the hour glass on its underbelly, which means it was a widow. 

It's funny, most people are terrified of the females. Yeah, they hurt like hell when they bite you but it's actually the tiny tiny males that you usually can't even see that you need to watch out for


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 25, 2012)

Are they poisonous? They look dangerous and I have slight phobia to spider. I'm glad so far we don't recognize any poisonous spider species in my area.


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> Are they poisonous? They look dangerous and I have slight phobia to spider. I'm glad so far we don't recognize any poisonous spider species in my area.



No spiders are POISONOUS. They are, however, VENOMOUS. Black Widow bites, when left untreated (if it was a male) are extremely lethal. They are native to my area but uncommon in cities. Usually found in barns, attics, unused closets, etc, etc.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 25, 2012)

What about the one in photo, widow maker, they are venomous as well? They look interesting though with that orange bell shaped pattern


----------



## dannel (Nov 25, 2012)

I.... Just peed myself. I HATE SPIDERS!!!! Squish it! Squish it!


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> What about the one in photo, widow maker, they are venomous as well? They look interesting though with that orange bell shaped pattern



They aren't called Widow Maker. They are called a Black Widow. They, much like praying mantises, eat their mates after copulation.

They are identified by the Hourglass shape that you speak of.

As I said in the earlier post, they are VERY venomous. Lethal if untreated, a hellish experience even if.


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 26, 2012)

Around my area we have tons of black wodows, I cAn go go out back flip a few bricks over and find a few, in the summer I torched the egg sacks they make, they can kill kids, it's unlikely to kill an adult, you will be in pain tho, achy and fever almost like the flu buhave anti venom but it's very expensive to get treated by it, the hospital actually won't use it unless the patient needs it or can afford it, I wouldn't worry too much about them, they keep to themselves, people are known for even holding them no recommended, without being bit. Cool photo tho! Doesn't look like a black widow, but they do have brown widows and multicolored widows tho, none the last venomous, cool tho, they can help keep insects under control


----------

